
Direction for ISO C++ [pdf] - tobiasrenger
http://www.open-std.org/JTC1/SC22/WG21/docs/papers/2018/p0939r0.pdf
======
git-pull
This document is by the "The Direction Group".

They want to make sure new feature proposals for C++ are being thought through
more carefully:

> We see C++ in danger of losing coherency due to proposals based on differing
> and sometimes mutually contradictory design philosophies and differing
> stylistic tastes. For that reason, we recommend that you (re)read
> [Winkel,2017] before proposing a new feature (language or library).

Here is the document they are referring to, _Operating principles for evolving
C++_ : [http://www.open-
std.org/jtc1/sc22/wg21/docs/papers/2017/p055...](http://www.open-
std.org/jtc1/sc22/wg21/docs/papers/2017/p0559r0.pdf)

The way TDG articulates where things stand is sage-like. It's reassuring
they're sympathetic to new language features impacting normal users, and not
just the people on the group.

~~~
ioquatix
I agree with this. Proposals like integrating Cairo into the standard library
seem moronic.

